# Friday Night Campaign In West LA



## HelloChristian (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello everyone,
My name is Christian and I would like to host a Friday night campaign. We’d meet at my apartment in West LA (near Sepulveda and Santa Monica Blvd) from 6:30pm until 10pm. 

I plan on running a fantasy game with one of the following systems (in descending order of preference): Labyrinth Lord, Swords and Wizardry, GURPS 4e, AD&D 1e. The final decision will be based upon which system the most number of potential players are interested in. I have selected these systems because – for the most part – they can be played rather easily. For example, if people preferred GURPS, we’d use the Combat Lite rules to expedite battles. Combat in all of these systems is straight forward and will not require lots of page flipping to adjudicate a situation. If all else fails, the answer to “Can I do x?” will be, “Yes, but you have to roll y.” 

I prefer sandbox style, episodic play. By that I mean that exploration, dungeoneering, NPC motives and PC interests will determine the plot and story. I do not like to employ an over-arching plot or grand scheme. While each session will be scripted, the course of the campaign will not.  Episodic play works well with our time constraints. Each adventure will be self-contained. During an evening’s play, there will be an adventure objective that can be completed in the time allotted. I want everyone to leave feeling that they have accomplished something. While each session may build upon the previous and will influence the following, missing a session isn’t going to cripple play. 

Players have told me that I’m easy to game with. I’m 37, married, I work in education and I surf every day after school. I just want to have a good time playing with decent folks. Neither my wife nor I smoke nor drink, and I ask that you not do so in our home.

Once we have a roster of players, we can talk char gen. One thing I will ask players to do is to come up with four words to describe their characters: 1 each to describe something they like, something they hate, something that motivates them and a personality trait. 

If you want to get a sense of my style and tastes, feel free to check out my rpg zine, Iridia. Back issues and some campaign logs can be found at The Iridia Zine.

I’d like our first session to be Friday, March 6. 

If you are interested, please contact me at jhaevin@gmail.com 

Peace,
Christian


----------



## HelloChristian (Feb 21, 2009)

We've got two players signed up so far.  If we get a third, we can start as planned on Friday, March 6. Once we have three and begin playing, we can hopefully add one or two more.


----------



## HelloChristian (Mar 3, 2009)

Hello again,

We've got four players who are on board for a LL game. There are seats for a few more, if you are interested.

Peace,
Christian


----------



## MaskofWinters (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey, I'd love to play, however, I'm running the TOEE on Friday nights and I'm also looking for a new player or two. If our nights change I'm sure we could come to an agreement!

ciao


----------

